# Corner Vivarium



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of any on-line retailer who sells corner vivariums ?

Thanks


----------



## wee jenni (May 13, 2011)

Dont know about vivs but depending on whats its for theres some cracking corner aquariums out there. Jen x


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

wee jenni said:


> Dont know about vivs but depending on whats its for theres some cracking corner aquariums out there. Jen x



Thanks, I thought of that but it is for a royal python and attaching a ceramic and guard etc would I think be a bit of a problem.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

deefa139 said:


> Thanks, I thought of that but it is for a royal python and attaching a ceramic and guard etc would I think be a bit of a problem.


Try ND Aquatics for corner Vivs.


----------



## wee jenni (May 13, 2011)

Yeah tht deffo wouldnt work then lol erm iv seen more than a few people making some cracking vivs on here maybe one of them will have an idea. Jen x


----------

